# [SOLVED] Format Factory exe. error



## Wayne1987 (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a picture to follow up the error.

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w29/PunkORama87/ForamtFactoryerror.jpg


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

What is it? Is it something you installed or uninstalled?


----------



## Wayne1987 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

It is a Fresh install of a program i need, this error pops up once i click on it.

http://www.formatoz.com/download.html


----------



## Wayne1987 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

The Software won't open correctly once i click on the start file, it says it can not be ran, in so many words. 
C:\Program Files\FreeTime\FormatFactory\FormatFactory.exe

This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

But Reinstalling the application doesn't fix anything i still get the same error never ending.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

Is that program compatible with your operating system? Has it ever run correctly?


----------



## Wayne1987 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*



simpswr said:


> Is that program compatible with your operating system? Has it ever run correctly?


Yeah the people that make this software say it is, it's worked before it just started giving me this error.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

I would uninstall it using Revo uninstaller, reboot then reinstall. Use the fourth setting

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Revo-Uninstaller.shtml


----------



## Wayne1987 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

worked, Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Format Factory exe. error*

Great!!


----------

